# GOOD LUCK TOMORROW



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

good luck to all of you nodakers tomorrow i know its going to be sloppy but its still the opener if any of you do well please post some pics i get my chance tu hunt in your great state starting on halloween again shoot straight and hug all your dogs for a job well done


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Most importantly, be safe. There has already been a few fatalities in the state of Nodak so lets keep it at that. Watch your barrel, know where your party members are at, know where the dogs are at and bring first aid kids for yourself and your dogs.

Go gettum!


----------



## floridaduckhunter (Oct 18, 2006)

Have A safe & great shoot shoot everyone!!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Got my gear out, Sam's laying on the hunting coat by the door. Missed out on the season last year so this one will really be good. OOOoooo, I hope they don't surrender like usual!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Going to be a wet mess.Heavy snow on sun where we are going.

Dick I sent you a PM.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm fired up, but not looking forward to hauling around five pounds of mud on each boot! Oh well, maybe they'll surrender and make it a quick three days. In any case, we'll have to step on 'em to get 'em up. I cooked up some new duplex loads for the 28 gauge this year that'll knock their d#@*ks in the dirt! Sam and Max won't settle down tonight. They know. They knowwwwwwwww!
Be safe out there guys, I know I'll be making an extra effort in that direction this year.
Burl[/i]


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

It was a rough morning for my hunting party. We hunted CRP grass, cattails, brush and trees. Saw over a hundred birds, but only had shots at two. They were very jumpy and got up way out of range.

How did everyone else do in the wet conditions?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

CURSE OF THE PEPPER STICKS

Sam and I were just loading up to go when a friend (so called) stopped by with a hot tip and some pepper sticks. He had whacked a doe or picked up a road kill awhile ago and made a batch which he was giving away. Suspiciously, he was giving it away. I forgot about those funny yellow peppers he grows in the garden. Anyway the hot tip had to do with roosters in a slough he was combining last week. I should mention it rained the day before, and last night, and this morning, and is still raining now.

On the drive out to the slough Sam was telling about the birds he had pointed perfectly in the past and that I better not muff the hunt. I ate several pepper sticks on the way. When I reached the hot tip I realized that the slough was in the middle of a ¼ that had been chisel plowed. Deep. And it was still raining off and on. Didn't want to die of starvation out there so I had more sticks and a good swig of water since the pepper sticks seemed a little warm.

Sam and I slogged out there and found a bunch of deer and a coyote and 2 ***** but no pheasants. We checked the guest book and they hadn't signed in. Absolutely none. A hot tip. On the march back to the truck I found the five pounds of mud Burl mentioned and wondered how it got from Bismarck to Valley City so fast since a letter takes four days. At least I wasn't cold cause the peppers in those sticks were warming up. Actually it sort of felt like radiation.

The next spot was a large cattail in the middle of a corn field. There is a little waterway draining it and that makes a perfect entry for all concerned. On the way in Sam was tip toeing across some sheet water when he got a slammer horseshoe point. Oh Thank you God! No joy, it was hen. We covered half the slough when a rooster started to crow in the corn behind us. And he couldn't shut up. I walked the outside while Sam made the loop and the rooster made the nicest rise you could have asked for. Gave him sixes and Sam gave him the body bite and he was in the bag. Walked around a CRP next to a bean field and put up two young ones but no color I could see. My legs said Lets go home. Got back to the truck and tossed the pepper sticks in the ditch. It was safe to do that because it was still raining so they couldn't start a fire. I never imagined they would curl up like that and wiggle around when they hit water.

On the drive back a pair of deer crossed a CRP and flushed some pheasants which cruised over the cattails, over the road, right past my truck, and into an old farmstead in the middle of the 1/4. Three roosters and four hens. Oh boy. Not posted. Double checked the corners and we're good to go. We walked in from the back side of the trees and Sam locked up hard on a patch of stubble in front of him. And up they all came, right out of the ground. How do they do that? Popped number two real hard and it fell back into the trees. Sam pitched him out. The last bird to rise didn't break into the open but flew down the middle of the shelterbelt so we still had a chance. I walked down the middle and Sam took the downwind outside and near the end he made another solid point beside a deadfall. That rooster went straight up through the brush and then the tree tops, screaming bloody murder. You'd thought he was a flying monkey with an afterburner because he never touched a branch and never gave a clear shot. And that's the way I'll remember him, twisting through the branches. You wait all year for this and then have a perfect day. Thank you Lord.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> CURSE OF THE PEPPER STICKS
> 
> Got back to the truck and tossed the pepper sticks in the ditch. It was safe to do that because it was still raining so they couldn't start a fire. I never imagined they would curl up like that and wiggle around when they hit water.


LMAO!!! :beer: Great story Dick...you rock!! :bowdown:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Started out at 6:00 Am to drive to out hunting area, nice ride and seen alot of hunters along the way, I thought the weather would keep a few home but it did not look like it. Got down to are area about 8:30 and the dogs were itching to get going, started of slow and the first walk produced one rooster in the bag and sighted about a half a dozen hens in the first two hours, got back to the vehicle had a bite to eat and took a little drive to get charged back up and headed to the next area we were going to hunt. As soon as we drove up we seen about a dozen pheasants flush from the ditch, now I am fully charged up. Both me and my son picked up a bird a piece within five minutes out of the vehicle and it is only 11:00 and we have one limit down and one to go, to make a long story short we picked up another limit by 1:00 and seen alot of birds considering all the crop that was up and the wet conditions, the rain stayed away until we got done, it drizzeled all the way home.


----------

